# Subs not working but no vibration at all



## d.dino325

As it says even if subs are blown, they usually still give off a nasty vibration and in this case i don't even get that.. Now im guessing its amp oriented because i checked all fuses and they are all fine.. Those on amp, under dash, connected to battery all good.. However the Power light on the Amp still illuminates therefore im guessing its just enough juice in the amp to keep the LED on but thats it.. The Amp is a 700w 2 Ch Sound Storm about 2 years old.. The Subs are 2 12' duals.. I ran through and checked all the wires running to the amp, ground, RCA's power, etc.. Its all good.. I went yesterday to take a spare amp from my buddies garage which was a 700w 2CH Pioneer.. Hooked it all up and like an idiot i connected the positive connection to the battery after the negative which blew the AGU 60amp fuse connecting to the battery.. Thats going to get replaced but before i replace the amp what do you think..


----------



## soppy1291

doesn't this go in the car help forum? (sorry to be a jerk)
i wish i could help you. go to best buy, they seem to know what they are talking about when it comes to car audio.


----------



## Rashiki

Get or burn a test CD, make sure there is a track of just a test tone (under 120hz) and a multimiter. Pop in the cd, put the track on and use the multimiter on the outputs of your amp (set it to a/c). It should be steady, somewhere around 40volts. If It's steady, it's your subs (which can blow and not produce sound. I fried one of my subs by throwing too much power to them, and the tinsel lead actually caught on fire, severing it.) Many tinsel leads are now woven into the spider, but can still sever.

If it's not steady your amp is busted. Cheap, easy way.


----------



## jaggerwild

Hello d.dino325,
I'm late but saw your post and wanted to help you. If your subs are blown lets say from voltage coming from your amp then you will smell the burnt coils in the sub box, also the "cone" on the sub will not move as the coil will be melted in place. Put a volt meter on the sub set it to OHMS see what it says most car sub woofers are 4 ohms depending on series of woofer. Some have dual voice coils and may show different or lower ohms then normal. try using a different sub, if you amp has good lights then it's in the subs.After market radio's or any radio, put out volts after the unit is turned up past a certain point this is then feed into the amp and on to your speakers witch will have a "ill" affect on them. If you have no action in the woofer cone this is the tell tale signs that volts were feed done the line.
hope I helped you.


----------

